# I got a little old school show off



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Picked up a great "score" the other day!
3 Unused and in the box amps, two of which the manuals have never been opened! Birth sheets, Allen's, mounting screws!
None look like they have ever been mounted.
First: Phoenix gold MPS-2240
Second: phoenix gold MS-275
And last an MS-2125


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

The 2240 and the 275 both have new caps. The 275 has a broken speaker mount, something very common with these.
The 2125 needs a cap job, and "we" have tossed the idea of opamps and audio caps as well.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)




----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! 

That 275 has a twin out there you know!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

Alittle super glue should fix up the speaker connector, had to do the same on a few of these myself.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

And now I got another 275, but it's staying at Shawn's right now


----------



## lostthumb (Dec 16, 2005)

Nice find!!


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Alittle super glue should fix up the speaker connector, had to do the same on a few of these myself.


Unfortunately the "wing" that snapped off is long gone


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

I have more audio video equipment at my house than most companies stock, and these are the only pieces under my bed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

capea4 said:


> Unfortunately the "wing" that snapped off is long gone


I may have one here, I need to look hard though. I have a 275 that has a via ripped out of hanging on the wall, I dont plan on fixing it, so If I can locate the terminal, you can have it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Mmm BNIB PG. I wish I didn't have such a hard time keeping amplifiers, I guess I prefer cash.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I may have one here, I need to look hard though. I have a 275 that has a via ripped out of hanging on the wall, I dont plan on fixing it, so If I can locate the terminal, you can have it.


Well that would be one hell of a nice thing for you to do! I must have something you would be into as well.
Pm me if you find it, 
And thanks,
Charlie


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

edouble101 said:


> Mmm BNIB PG. I wish I didn't have such a hard time keeping amplifiers, I guess I prefer cash.


Yea but I still can't believe you got out of those zpa's!
ESP after Shawn did them over...on to bigger and better


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

A little update bump.

Sent these to shawn for a cap replacement and modding.
Op amps and audio caps....

I'll let shawn step in with info and pics


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Sub'd. Great find there!


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Beautiful colection!


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Those remind me of ZEDs.


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

PG were the first company to use plexi bottom panels if I recall. The gold plated circuit board definitely makes the guts worthy of being shown off. 

Every other company that did this including Zed, pretty much copied Phoenix Gold.


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Amps are done and on the way back. Got some pics from shawn.
First the 2125
Caps were swapped and everything cleaned
























Opamps were replaced with sockets and ad opamps, audio caps replaced


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Then both ms-275s and the mps 2240 got the same treatment
















































The caps were done once before, and the work wasn't done all that well


----------



## HardCoreDore (Apr 30, 2014)

Great looking board work! Who did your repair?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

HardCoreDore said:


> Great looking board work! Who did your repair?


I think he said ShawnK?


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Shawnk.......my buddy
He's on here a lot


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

They look very, very nice! Love the gold boards!!!!! I have been tempted soooo many times to try out one of the old MS series amps. Someday!?!?!

Shawnk does some very nice work. He repaired and recapped my MC300 and Reference 200. He's my go to for OS amp repairs.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Dat ShawnK does some superb work! Highly recommended for amp repairs, especially OS amps. :thumbsup:


----------



## capea4 (Sep 2, 2010)

Yea he is a good guy to call a friend that's for sure


----------

